# Adding Bio to Website?



## Lizzytish (Sep 2, 2015)

I have read several articles saying it's a bad idea to have a bio about yourself on your photography website. I disagree. If I am going to hire someone that I will be building a relationship with (photographer, doctor, wedding planners, etc) that I may want to use again in the future, I like to do a little research to find out some information about that person themselves on top of what other customers have thought about them. What do you guys think? Would it be a bad idea for me to include a small bio and photo of myself to my photography site or is that a no go? Explain why. I would love to hear everyones opinions! Thanks =]


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2015)

I think it's a good idea, and I do it on my 'site.  I believe that it allows potential clients to get an idea of who I am and whether I am likely to be a good fit for the work they want done.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 2, 2015)

hmmm, let me see.

These three have Bio's and have done pretty well for themselves.

About Peter Hurley

San Francisco wedding photographer, Bambi Cantrell, serving: San Francisco, San Jose, Santa Barbara, Beverly Hills, Los Angeles, San Diego, Laguna Beach, Walnut Creek, Lafayette, East Bay, Hillsborough, Atherton, South Bay, and New York City.

Biography


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 2, 2015)

biographies are often just paragraphs of fluff designed to add a personal element to an otherwise purely professional venue. 
Its a trap designed to distract the potential customer from any issues they might have with the pro's work or other details by sidetracking them with personal elements. the potential client is lulled into false sense of comfort by identifying with the pro on a personal level by way of elements completely unrelated to the actual service provided, and as such, are not as diligent in their assessment of the professionals qualifications. The end result is a judgement often based on those personal elements that the client identifies with, and not the actual qualifications of the person providing the service.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2015)

Well, be careful of what you write--it might just possibly be perceived negatively by potential customers. What do I mean by that statement? Well, last week I was looking at a photographer's portfolio, and "this person" wrote, "I got into photography three years ago, in college, almost by accident, and have been learning more and more about photography every year."

Okay...young person...just sort of fell into it...not much experience...self-taught, no mentor, no apprenticeship...probably NOT really much experience...

In negotiations, revealing too much about one's self can sometimes backfire. Maybe it's my own personal bias, or my general age bracket (50-ish), but I'm less inclined to go with a photographer who 'accidentally' and only recently took up a camera, and has been self-teaching for three years, when there are LOADS of current active professional photographers who've been in business for 10,15,20,25 years. That person'a about me section basically caused me to separate him/her from the photographer population as a whole, and caused him/her to go right to the_ newly-minted shingle-hanger_ pool of potential suppliers.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 2, 2015)

You do what works for you, the image that you want to project, and the clients that you want to attract.  In certain type of photography, people do want to know about the photographer and the about page is used to project a certain image to potential clients.  I can't speak for everyone else, but my clients do want to know about me.  It gives them an insight to me as a person and how I work as a professional.


----------



## vfotog (Sep 3, 2015)

Definitely yes on bios. OTOH, Derrell is absolutely right on the quality of content in the bio (and of course, the rest of the site.) Your qualifications, areas of specialization, notable clients are all good things. But the example Derrell gave is excellent; you're trying to get them to hire you. DON'T lie, but don't sell yourself short either. And please, please, please have someone objective read for content and someone with language skills proof for grammar and spelling.  Text that looks like an 8th grader wrote it doesn't instill confidence in a potential client looking for professional services.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 3, 2015)

I had my bio written by someone else, I gave them my background and then made some little changes to it.  The biggest thing about bios is being 100% honest.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok, well a couple of things spring to mind here.  If you need to explain away the prison record, just pick one felony and concentrate on that.  Also remember that cops and lawyers hire photographers too so probably best to just write it up as a "misunderstanding".

Brevity is the key to success.  Saying things like, "I like bunnies" is fine.  Do not expand that to "with ketchup."  Don't ask me how I know this.


----------

